# Import car from qatar



## surchit (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi,

I am moving to dubai from qatar and planning to ship my car.

I am aware of the procedure in qatar.Once the car is in dubai, can someone suggest registration procedure in dubai? or the site i could find this?

I am coming on entry visa and need to do the medical etc for visa stamping. Also need to go for signal and road test ( presently holding qatar driving license and am an expat).

Can i hold the registration till i get my visa and license/

Please advice.


----------



## surchit (Oct 26, 2008)

*Importing car to dubai from qatar*

any help on this post?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You will not be able to register your car until you have your UAE driving license. It would also be illegal for you to drive without a UAE driving license once you have your residence visa.

There was a similar thread a couple of weeks back. Please use the search facility on the forum.


----------



## surchit (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

